# Lcpa



## Batz (28/11/03)

Yes I know this subject is done to death on Grumpys forum
I found LCPA in my local bottle shop today , we don't often get such beers , so scored a couple of stubbies.
Nice brew , I brewed one from Grumpys site and I believe it was pritty close to this.
Now anyone have a clone? Jayse or Jazzman I think had one.
Partial of full 
Cheers for that
Batz


----------



## jayse (28/11/03)

my lastest LCPA clone ideas are under a thread called 'skunk fart ale'.
I'll add some more notes to that thread later plus its younger brother which i call 'misty mountain hop- X.L.C.R'.
which I took some ideas from grumpy andrews X.L.C.R recipe.
this is more of a bigger session beer being 1% less in alc and no crystal malts and less ibu.

heres another A.P.A recipe.

5 kg pale malt
200 grams cara munich

50 grams 5.7%a.a cascade 60 mins

28 g cascade 10 mins
28 g cascade 5-1 min.

1056 wyeast american or safale so4.

this is pretty much the standard american pale recipe.
at around 65% effeincy in 20 litres you'll get a o.g of 1.055.
and 40-45ibu.

i have found that the more modified pale malts don't have that good a head rention so i use up to 10% wheat aswell.
i actually have found the amc mega lager malt has very good head foaming and stabilty.


----------



## Jazman (28/11/03)

my snpa is in the secondary it taste good it is a partial so let you know how it goes in a month


----------



## big d (28/11/03)

so close but yet so far jaz
batz i reckon the grumpys boston cream is fairly close but i think i will get closer when i get my full mash up and running.jayse is fairly well spot on from what i can gather from those that have tried his recipes.
reckon it will be a good starting point if ipas aka american style is your thing.
i think this will be my first then try either an arrogant bastard clone or sister star of the sun .


----------



## jayse (28/11/03)

sister star. mmmmm, bitter.
whats that sticking to my ribs? ohh alpha acid.


----------



## PostModern (29/11/03)

jayse said:


> whats that sticking to my ribs? ohh alpha acid.


 roflmao


----------



## johnno (17/12/03)

Tried this last friday for the first time ever. Reckon it was a waste of money. Gotta agree with the bloke in the bottle that sold it to me "tastes like dried herbs".
Mountain Goat kills this. And then there is alway Coopers.


----------



## jayse (17/12/03)

Thanx for that Johnno, Always looking for a reason to get the red cards out.
Sounds like we are all wasting our money and time making these beers.
How about you ask the bottlo guy how to knit a jumper because iam sure he knows just as much about that as he does beer. :angry: 


no cheers for you :angry: Jayse


----------



## johnno (17/12/03)

Oh no not another red card....
Well jayse ,
just coz i dont like it doesnt mean a thing really. Its all a matter of personal taste in the end. Had 4 stubbies and just could'nt get my head around it. Maybe it was the curry i had for tea that night. I'll give it another go one more time (only coz the missus loved it). Come to think of it the bottlo said his fav was heineken. Now thats style for ya hehehehe

Cheers B)


----------



## kook (17/12/03)

I must admit, I've had some fairly boring bottles of LCPA before.

I think if they're stored for too long they lose a lot of that hop bite they have.

Nothing better than the taste of it fresh from a tap in freo.


----------



## jayse (17/12/03)

Johnno since you did have four stubs I do take it your post was your honest thoughts so fairs fairs I might have been a tad harsh.
Anyway fresh is best even try get it from somewhere who sells a lot of it. By the sounds of it that bottlo you got it from they properly have old ones.
The last grumpy fresh wort was made to this exact style with hops from the same source and all 800 litres of it walked out the door in 4 days.
So i think it would be acurate to say this is one of the most popular beers around for brewers.

Anyway who am I to judge my $0.02 aren't worth anymore than yours.
Cheers 'not so angry, Jayse'


----------



## johnno (17/12/03)

jayse,
yeah i'd go for it again. The bottlo did say they sold it but not much of it. Took him a while to find some out the back. Maybe it was an older batch. Now being at the brewrey , that would be a different story. Yeah I'm interested in those Grumpy packs but hafta wait till next autumn (if they have them) when its cooler. Man its a bummer having no temp control.

cheers B)


----------



## jayse (17/12/03)

With the rate they are selling them I think they will be doing these all the time.
Have you tried using the laundry trough full of water and ice for temp control. 

Jayse.logging off now need to go do some work.


----------



## johnno (17/12/03)

The prob is that I cant CC and store the suff after its bottled. House is way to hot.
Anyway just another hurdle.

cheers


----------



## deebee (17/12/03)

Kook is right. At $65 a carton I don't buy bottles of LCPA anymore. From the tap on a hot lazy Sunday is the go.


----------



## wedge (17/12/03)

cc is important and improves your beer immensly....but not essential. IF you want t o make beer just make, but realise its not going to be the best you've ever made


Wedge


----------



## Goat (17/12/03)

Yes - a hot summer afternoon/evening with the breeze coming through the building with loverly fresh LCPA, doesn't get much better than that..... :chug:

Maybe we should include time for a couple of pints in the intinerary for the PBDO


----------



## Doc (17/12/03)

Just had a quick pint of LCPA over lunch at the Australian Hotel in The Rocks, Sydney (1st place to have it on tap outside of WA).
Went down really well today and tasted great.

Doc


----------



## Gough (17/12/03)

Thanks for the heads up Doc. Mmm, I can feel a trip to Sydney coming on over the Xmas break...  

Shawn.


----------



## kook (17/12/03)

Goat said:


> Maybe we should include time for a couple of pints in the
> intinerary for the PBDO


 They had it at Clancys last time I was there


----------



## Goat (17/12/03)

of course......
h34r:


----------



## big d (17/12/03)

well you two go and enjoy yourselves and have a few lcpa,s for me. :chug:


----------



## jayse (18/12/03)

i'll be gone for the week end guys have been booked up with gigs so see you all on monday.traveling to K.I tomorrow and gunna be bruising my nuts through the week end so see you all on monday.
Cheers Jayse off to root some hot rock chicks.


----------



## jayse (18/12/03)

what the? don't remember posting that there.
actually don't remember much of last nite bloody chrissy show and cab sav.
anyway will be loging in here and there forgot to log out last nite due to passing out rather than the ussual method of going to sleep.


----------



## Murray (18/12/03)

Sounds like fun. I'm sure I've got a fair bit of passing out to do myself over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## johnno (19/12/03)

Tried this in one of my locals last night. They have it on tap. Gotta admit it was better than the stubs I tried last week. Maybe it was a bit old in the stubs. 
I've only been dropping in for a very quick MG on the way home. Had a good look in ther last night.
They have on tap Coops pale ale
JS Pilsner
LCPA
Coops dark
St Arnou Belgian white

Might be dangerous hanging around there too much.

cheers B)


----------



## Stratis (19/12/03)

johnno said:


> Tried this in one of my locals last night. They have it on tap. Gotta admit it was better than the stubs I tried last week. Maybe it was a bit old in the stubs.
> I've only been dropping in for a very quick MG on the way home. Had a good look in ther last night.
> They have on tap Coops pale ale
> JS Pilsner
> ...


You must be talking about The Great Britain in Richmond. Excellent selection of beers. I think it's the only place in Vic that has LCPA on tap.


----------



## johnno (19/12/03)

Yep thats the one.
Oh and they also have MG Hightale ale and IPA on tap.
Damn that MG IPA is one fine beer out of the keg.

cheers


----------



## Trough Lolly (19/12/03)

Had my first LCPA stub tonight.....So fresh I could have slapped it's face!

As Jayse would say....wicked! 

I love the stuff and want to make it myself - part mash at this stage is the best I can do, but I gotta get some more Cascade hops in the bloodstream!

The local bottlo has it for $3.65 a stub - not cheap but hell I gotta try the stuff!

Washing down two Grolsh Lagers - need some empties for my next porter  

Cheers,

TL


----------



## Batz (26/12/03)

Well I suppose this is the famous LCPA , now I remember the thread , good to re-read it , even just to have a giggle at Johnno getting hammered


----------



## Murray (26/12/03)

Haha true. Mine is quite overhopped though and I love it. rah. pissed.


----------



## Gough (28/12/03)

Good man Murray! Mine was big on the hops, big on the malt, and big on the alcohol. Oh and by the way everyone so far LOVES IT! 

Maintain our LCPA rage!

Gough.


----------



## big d (28/12/03)

one of the best things to come out of sandgroper land.
LCPA  
and the handbrake of course


----------

